# Ocean Pointe questions



## holdem (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be staying in the lock-off portion of one of the condos this winter. I think it has a small fridge and microwave oven. Wondering if it has a toaster, coffee maker, and pots and pans etc. Are any of the pools heated? Are there hot tubs by all the pools? Also think they have BBQ grills. Lastly do they have wireless? Thanks.


----------



## Larry (Oct 27, 2008)

holdem said:


> We'll be staying in the lock-off portion of one of the condos this winter. I think it has a small fridge and microwave oven. Wondering if it has a toaster, coffee maker, and pots and pans etc. Are any of the pools heated? Are there hot tubs by all the pools? Also think they have BBQ grills. Lastly do they have wireless? Thanks.



I'm pretty sure they have everything you listed in the mini kitchen. There are hot tubs. Not sure if pools are heated since we there there the last week of August/


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2008)

holdem said:


> We'll be staying in the lock-off portion of one of the condos this winter. I think it has a small fridge and microwave oven. Wondering if it has a toaster, coffee maker, and pots and pans etc. Are any of the pools heated? Are there hot tubs by all the pools? Also think they have BBQ grills. Lastly do they have wireless? Thanks.



There was a mini fridge, tableware for 4 and a microwave. I think there was a toaster and cutting board. No pots and pans as there is no stove to cook with them on.


----------



## 714 (Oct 27, 2008)

We are at Ocean Pointe now in a 3 bedroom --my father is in the lock  off portion,
it has a mini fridge, microwave, toaster, coffer maker, service for four and no pots or pans.  The pool by the Cobia and Pompano Bldg. is warmer than the main pool.  All the pools now are saline treated water instead chlorine.  There are 2 hot tubs, one at each pool and one at the Kingfish pool also.
The property has wireless internet also and BBQ grills.
Have a great vacation.


----------



## holdem (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's. I think there are 4 buildings? Does each have it's own pool and hot tub? Is there a tiki bar? It sounds like if we want to fix any meals we'll have to bring items to cook with.


----------



## lweverett (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a Tiki bar.  You should get a small styrofoam cooler as there are ice machines in the parking area.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 28, 2008)

holdem said:


> Thanks for the reply's. I think there are 4 buildings? Does each have it's own pool and hot tub? Is there a tiki bar? It sounds like if we want to fix any meals we'll have to bring items to cook with.



There area 5 buildings and three main pools. Kingfish (building 5) sets off by itself seperated from the main resort by a big pink condo building. It has it's own pool, hot tub, fitness center and tiki bar. 

While we have been to Ocean Pointe 5 out of the last 6 years, I have no pictures of the studio LO unit. We generally prefer to LO and exchange that portion of the unit. The one time we did stay in the LO portion, I didn't think to take pictures. I have a TON of pics of Ocean Pointe going back to our original stay in 2001 if you'd like to view them. Just click on the link in my signature below and it will take you to our Webshots page that has all our timeshare pictures on it or click on one of the pictures below and it will take you directly to our Webshots Ocean Pointe photo albums.


----------



## holdem (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pictures. My wife will love the spa's. So is there one tiki bar or two? Is it open everyday?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2008)

holdem said:


> Great pictures. My wife will love the spa's. So is there one tiki bar or two? Is it open everyday?



There are two, but to go from one to another requires a car ride or a long walk along the street or beach.


----------



## Smooth Air (Oct 28, 2008)

There are 2 tiki bars: one @ Sailfish pool (the building @ the north end of OP) and one @ Kingfish pool (the building @ the south end of OP). The one @ Sailfish has "live" music, burgers, fries, chicken fingers..stuff like that. The one @ Kingfish is quiet & the food is really bad (do not order the nachos! I think they use Cheese Whiz!). It's a misnomer to call the one @ Kingfish a tiki bar...it's just a little kiosk that serves drinks & really bad food! It's about a 5-6 minute walk b/t the 2 if you walk inside OP grounds. When I walk inside OP, I crossover @ The Pink Building. To go b/t Sailfish & Kingfish I sometimes go outside OP grounds & I walk along the road. Sometimes I walk along the beach. Beach takes the longest. Road is the shortest but not by much. Going along the "inside" OP route is in b/t the "road" route & the "beach" route in terms of time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> There are two, but to go from one to another requires a car ride or a long walk along the street or beach.




Requires a car ride or a long walk? Come on, it's got to be less than 1/8 of a mile between Kingfish and the main complex. There is only one condo building between them. I walk this on a daily basis when we're at the resort. It would almost take more time to get into the car, drive down to Kingfish, park and get out than it does to just walk the distance in the first place. 

I'll agree that it might be a pain to make that walk if you're in Kingfish and want a cup of Starbucks coffee in the morning but, unless it's rainnig it really a rather pleasant walk along the beach or even down the street.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 29, 2008)

OP is laid out lengthwise along the beach. From the north edge of Sailfish to the south edge of Kingfish it's a little over 1/4 mile (1500') in a straight line. Walking distance from the lobby of Kingfish to the main Tiki bar is just under 1/4 mile (1288'). 1/8 of a mile sounds like a long way but it's actually only 660'. I agree with dougp26364, it's a very pleasant walk. The grounds are beautiful and well maintained. Unless walking is a problem I wouldn't rule out the Kingfish Bldg. 

There are three hot tubs, one at Sailfish, one at Cobia and one at Kingfish. I'm not sure if the pools are heated or not but I'll check next week when I arrive. Enjoy your stay. I've been going there since 2003 and I've only met one guest who didn't like it.

I don't want to start another thread as to which bldg. is best but my choice for a L/O unit would by high floor in Kingfish. The L/O units seemed a little bigger there and the view from the non ocean front units is the best in the resort IMO.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2008)

1/4 mile? Heck, I'm in better shape than I thought I was. Guess I'll have another donut this morning.


----------



## 714 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Ocean Pointe/Oceana Palms tour*

We are at Ocean Pointe now and it has been very chilly here the past 2 days --55 in the mornings and only a high of 69 during the last 2 days and breezy.  Tomorrow the warm weather should be returning.
We took the tour of Oceana Palms this morning and got 15,000 pts., it was the last day for that amount and as of tomorrow it goes down to 10,000 pts.
The new property looks beautiful, with a gold week oceanview starting at $25,900 and oceanfront starting at $34,900.  Very upscale decor, valet service, bell hops for luggage, full service restaurant on the property, huge pool, 2 saunas, oceanview exercise room, kids room with ice cream bar & pizza service and teen surf shack for activities, oversize balconies with a table and lounge chairs.---they seemed to have really thought of everything in Oceana Palms.  First bldg. will open in 2010.


----------



## holdem (Oct 30, 2008)

"Live" music at the tiki bar sounds great. Do they have it everyday? Is it year round? Thanks again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 30, 2008)

holdem said:


> "Live" music at the tiki bar sounds great. Do they have it everyday? Is it year round? Thanks again.



They've always had some form of live music when we've been there and that's always been in November or December. Sometimes it's better than others. I would never consider it something to write home about. Last year they had a guy with a guitar that favored Jimmy Buffett songs but didn't always remember the words.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2008)

holdem said:


> "Live" music at the tiki bar sounds great. Do they have it everyday? Is it year round? Thanks again.



We're at OP now. The activities schedule doesn't have live music every night. From what I can tell glancing at it, it appears there is live music 3 out of the 7 nights. The guy down by the On the Rocks tiki bar sounds pretty decent.


----------



## holdem (Nov 3, 2008)

Is he playing during the day or in the evening? Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2008)

holdem said:


> Is he playing during the day or in the evening? Thanks.



Sunday 5-9
Monday 5-8
Weds 12:00 (doesn't list a stop time)
Weds 5-9


----------



## holdem (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm exchanging in with II. I'm not a marriott owner. Can I request which building I would like to be in? Thanks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes you can. 
Enjoy OP...we love it there!

 Smooth Air


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2008)

holdem said:


> I'm exchanging in with II. I'm not a marriott owner. Can I request which building I would like to be in? Thanks.



Because Ocean Pointe has a very high owner occupancy, especially during Platinum season, it's best to request 2 or 3 buildings in order of preference. You may have better luck with placement in a studio unit as it seems there are enough owners the LO their studio's and then put them up for exchange. I'd like to think you have a better chance of getting a decent floor in one of the buidlings of your choice if you give them options on the building.

For the most part, units on the south side will get the sun while units facing north will be in the shade. Kingfish, while seperated from the main resort by a big pink full ownership condo (it's not that far of a walk) has lower growth foilage around it (fewer tall palm trees) and gives you the best chance for a view of the ocean IMO. Sailfish and Dophin are closer to the family pools and are better if you have kids IMO.


----------



## holdem (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks. I just keep thinking of more questions. I enjoy walking on the beach. Wondering if the sand is hard packed for easy walking or is it loose? Thanks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 17, 2008)

Sand is dark brown & hard packed close to the ocean but "loose" farther back. Depending on what times of day you walk, there will be variance. Sometimes it "slopes". If the tide is out, you can have a great walk on hard packed sand....for miles! When will you be there?

Smooth Air


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 17, 2008)

smoothair said:


> Sand is dark brown & hard packed close to the ocean but "loose" farther back. Depending on what times of day you walk, there will be variance. Sometimes it "slopes". If the tide is out, you can have a great walk on hard packed sand....for miles! When will you be there?
> 
> Smooth Air



I might call it firmer but I wouldn't call it hard packed sand. Now HHI has hard packed sand. IMO, hard packed would be sand you could ride a bike on. While walking in the surf or just above it, my feet still sink into the sand 1/4 to 1/2 inch and I've always been able to see my foot prints very easily.

Still, walking on the beach is easy and I enjoy a walk every morning when we're at Ocean Pointe. Every now and again I walk from Ocean Pointe down to the new Oceana Palms, which is around a 1 mile walk. I believe the beach would go at least a couple more miles if I wanted to walk that far round trip. For me 1 mile down and 1 mile back is plenty.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, the bar at Kingfish is called the High Tides Bar and has limited hours between 11:00 AM and 6 PM. I was sort of dissapointed because if I wanted a night cap in the evening air, I'd have to fix my own in my room or walk down to the Tiki Bar in the main complex.


----------



## holdem (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks. I'll be there in January. What are the hours of the main bar?


----------



## holdem (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay. I'm going to call soon to make a request for which building I want to be in. Are all of the building in about the same shape? Are any of them being worked now? Thanks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 24, 2008)

They are always doing refurbishments but that said, they are all in great shape. I don't see much variance from building to building. My past 2 visits I stayed in Sailfish & Dolphin & they both looked about the same to me but I think that Dolphin was "redone" more recently than Sailfish. But don't quote me on that!! Kingfish is the newest building. In order of age, they are from North to South: Sailfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Pompano & Kingfish. 

Smooth Air


----------



## CMF (Nov 24, 2008)

holdem said:


> Thanks. I'll be there in January. What are the hours of the main bar?



They open at 11.

Charles


----------



## CMF (Nov 24, 2008)

smoothair said:


> They are always doing refurbishments but that said, they are all in great shape. I don't see much variance from building to building. My past 2 visits I stayed in Sailfish & Dolphin & they both looked about the same to me but I think that Dolphin was "redone" more recently than Sailfish. But don't quote me on that!! Kingfish is the newest building. In order of age, they are from North to South: Sailfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Pompano & Kingfish.
> 
> Smooth Air



Kingfish is a totally different feel.  It's on the tip of the island and you get a room with a view of Palm Beach and the intracoastal.  One smallish pool and hot tub.  They also have their own bar, but it's not the party scene of the main bar.

Charles


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 24, 2008)

smoothair said:


> They are always doing refurbishments but that said, they are all in great shape. I don't see much variance from building to building. My past 2 visits I stayed in Sailfish & Dolphin & they both looked about the same to me but I think that Dolphin was "redone" more recently than Sailfish. But don't quote me on that!! Kingfish is the newest building. In order of age, they are from North to South: Sailfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Pompano & Kingfish.
> 
> Smooth Air



They have been replacing soft goods in Pompano recently including the living room sofa's. At this point, I believe it is the most recent building to be updated. Currently the HOA/BOD and Marriott are debating the refurbishment of Sailfish. I'm not sure what the timeline for the Sailfish refurbishment will be.


----------



## holdem (Nov 26, 2008)

We're interested in staying an extra night in a studio. We check out Thursday and don't check into our next resort untill Friday. What would be the least expensive way to stay an extra night? Thanks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 26, 2008)

Call OP. But, in January your chances are not great b/c they are probably fully booked. But you never know. Maybe you cld also post an ad here @ Last Minute Rentals for one night @ OP under Rentals Wanted. Also check available last minute rentals under Rentals Offered from owners who may have a night to rent.  And, you cld use the same process to checkin a day early @ your next resort.  

Smooth Air


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 26, 2008)

Use your points and stay at the Marriott at Palm Beach Gardens on PGA Boulevard.


----------



## holdem (Jan 4, 2009)

Trying to decide between Kingfish and Sailfish bldg. I wouldn't think there will be too many kids there in Jan. Heated pool and hot tub are important. As well as tiki bar and bbq grills. Not sure if the studio units have ocean views or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 4, 2009)

The tiki bar @ Sailfish is far superior to the little thing they have down @ Kingfish so if that is impt to you go w/ Sailfish or Dolphin. Dolphin is right across from the tiki bar. Are you going soon?...I know you said Jan, but when? 

Smooth Air


----------



## holdem (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. Going end of the month.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2009)

holdem said:


> Trying to decide between Kingfish and Sailfish bldg. I wouldn't think there will be too many kids there in Jan. Heated pool and hot tub are important. As well as tiki bar and bbq grills. Not sure if the studio units have ocean views or not. Thanks for any help.




Most studio's are ocean views. If you're a non-marriott exchanger, you're most likely to get a low floor, back of the building without much view. But, it's a short walk to the pools and beach from any building.

If the tiki bar and grills are important to you, I'd go with Sailfish. There are grills directly in front of Sailfish and the tiki bar is only a short walk. Dolphin is closer to the tiki bar but further from the grills. If you intend to grill and bring it back to your unit, I'd go with being a little closer to the grills. If you plan on grilling and eating at one of the tables by the grill, then Dolphin might be the choice if you want to be that much closer to the tiki bar.


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 7, 2009)

It hardly seems worth while to request a building choice.  I filled out my request on the MVCI Ocean Point owners page and selected 3 buildings.  Got a acknowledgement of my request but did not get any of the three buildings I requested and they definitely are not at full occupancy.  We got Dolphin and are over looking the Welcome Center.  I am not happy with my location however weather is really nice.


----------



## holdem (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Doug. I plan to grill and take back to our unit. I'll try Sailfish as my first request.


----------



## holdem (Jan 17, 2009)

How far to the grocery store?


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 17, 2009)

8-10 minutes.
Turn right out of Sailfish. Stay to the right. Continue North. Publix is on your right . Can't miss it. 

When do you leave? I am so jealous. Wld love to be @ OP now!

Are you going to do the water Taxi to Clematis on Thursday night?

Smooth Air


----------



## holdem (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. We check in Thursday. Where do you catch the water taxi? A friend said we should go to the Key Lime House?


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 18, 2009)

Sailfish Marina


----------



## radmoo (Feb 21, 2009)

We're going Mar 5-12
Is the water taxi running as I read somewhere dock is under construction?
Also, is there wifi in the units, and if so, is there daily fee?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2009)

radmoo said:


> We're going Mar 5-12
> Is the water taxi running as I read somewhere dock is under construction?
> Also, is there wifi in the units, and if so, is there daily fee?




Not certain about the water taxi.

There is Wifi in the units. There is no charge for the Wifi. We've generally had good luck with the connection but, it can be spotty and, it seems at certain times rather slow. I assume that the speed probably has to do with how many people are trying to log onto the system at the same time. I usually find a good spot with good signal and just leave the laptop there if possible. The last trip we were in a corner unit of the Kingfish building and had good to excellent signal strenght throughout the unit.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks.

I requested unit on higher floor w/ocean view.  As I"m not familiar with the property, I hope we land in a good spot.  We had a really nice unit last year at GV and I'm thinking much of it is dumb luck.
We're using an AC for a Canyon Villa property but still and all, we're Marriott owners although I'm not sure it makes a difference.  We're still newbies but I"m learning to navigate the system


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2009)

radmoo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I requested unit on higher floor w/ocean view.  As I"m not familiar with the property, I hope we land in a good spot.  We had a really nice unit last year at GV and I'm thinking much of it is dumb luck.
> We're using an AC for a Canyon Villa property but still and all, we're Marriott owners although I'm not sure it makes a difference.  We're still newbies but I"m learning to navigate the system



Being Marriott owners will be the difference between getting a first floor unit at the end of the building away from the ocean and getting a unit on a higher floor with a better view. Make sure you call OP to make sure you're listed as a Marriott owner on your reservation. 

Last November, I had exchanged our OP unit for points and used another, non-Marriott unit to exchange back in. I had filled out the online owners request form, thinking that would clue them in that not only were we Marriott owners but we were owners at OP. The day we were to arrive, the airline changed out schedule so that we'd be arriving significantly later. I called to let them know that we'd be several hours later than what we had told them.

At that time, I asked if they had our unit assignment and if they'd tell me where we'd be. She told me that OP has a very high owner occupancy and, while they were able to get us into one of the buildings we listed as our preference, we might not be in a high floor. She wouldn't tell me the exact assignment but she did say the words "ocean view." I expressed mild dissapointment as I knew the unit configuration (2 bedroom sleeps 6 rather than 8) should be an ocean front unit but understood that, while we were multiple week owners with Marriott and owners at Ocean Pointe, I understood the pecking order. 

At that point she told me they didn't have us listed as Marriott owners. She said that she would look into unit assignments and see if we couldn't be put in a better location. She told me that next time to make sure that I.I. listed us as Marriott owners on our reservation as that would improve our standing in unit assignments. We ended up in a 4th floor unit in the Kingfish building.


----------



## radmoo (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ocean Pointe Bldg Request*

We just rec'd confirmation of request for March 11-18 at Ocean Pointe.  We were there Mar 5-12 last year and loved it.  I think we were in Kingfish which is the bldg which stands alone at the tip of Singer Island.  Is this correct?  Does anyone know if any updates have been done this past year?  I know I DON'T want to be by registration overlooking parking lot.  Pretty much anything else will be fine.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 14, 2010)

The Sailfish building has just been refurbished, however this building is the building next to the check in area.   If I were you, I'd request a unit on the north side of this building and you'll have a nice view of the beach + ocean (assuming you get above the 3rd floor).   You won't hear any noise if you do get on the north side of this freshly refurbished building.


----------

